

Google quietly rolls out a car insurance price comparison service in France - chuhnk
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/08/05/google-quietly-rolls-out-a-car-insurance-price-comparison-service-for-drivers-in-france/

======
gmac
They've been doing this for at least a week in the UK, since I was directed to
them by moneysavingexpert.com when I renewed my car insurance last week.

